# How to backup the mp3 playlists when changing sd card ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using Curtis LT7029 Android tablet.

When I change sd card, I transferred the same folders and song titles to a larger capcity sd card, the playlist titles are still there but when I click the playlist to play the songs, it was blank inside. Seems like the titles are saved
in internal memory but the order of the songs are not there when I click on playlist.

How to backup the mp3 playlists when changing sd card ?

Thanks.


----------



## surensach (Feb 11, 2012)

Use power amp man get it from four shared then get a back up copy of your power amp folder in the memory card and put a new memory card paste the back up copy of power amp folder in new memory card


Thanks,suren


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

my backup pro (in the android market) has the ability to save playlists.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

You know what folder the playlists are in ?

Is it usually data folder for app.?

I have Astro file manager to search.

Thanks.



Coolfreak said:


> my backup pro (in the android market) has the ability to save playlists.


----------

